# Error 19 on upgrading 9.0.-->9.1



## joshxie (Jan 12, 2013)

I synchronized the 9.1-release source by cvsup to /usr/src, and then custom the kernel by step:


```
make buildworld;
        make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERN;
        make installkernel KERNCONF=MYKERN;
        shutdown -r now;
```

with no errors.

*B*ut when rebooting, *I*'ve got the error 19 just as the image:

http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/5089d100baa1cd11cc5027e7b912c8fcc1ce2dec.jpg

I've tried 2 times of different configuration with the same error. *B*y the way, *I* use Clang to compile the source. *W*hat should *I* do now?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2013)

The link appears to be a 404, but it's in Chinese so I'm not sure.  It's not a picture of a FreeBSD screen, anyway.

Error 19 is "device not found".  That can be caused by several things.  Has the disk ever been part of a RAID?  Is it USB?


----------



## joshxie (Jan 13, 2013)

*sorry for image*

Thanks for your answer.
but there is no raid. I installed 9.0 on a SCSI disk by VirtualBox

The error info just like the screenshot below:


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2013)

Ah, that's different.  In general, I have found changing from the default virtual hardware in VirtualBox is a mistake.  Leave it with the default hardware (IDE, PIIX4) and install again.

Or you can type ufs:/dev/da0p2 at the prompt.  It might work.


----------



## joshxie (Jan 13, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Ah, that's different.  In general, I have found changing from the default virtual hardware in VirtualBox is a mistake.  Leave it with the default hardware (IDE, PIIX4) and install again.
> 
> Or you can type ufs:/dev/da0p2 at the prompt.  It might work.




OK, I'll have a try.

by the way, how system locate the kernel configuration file by this means:
http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/kernelconfig.html#_including_generic

I mean, if I create a copy of GENERIC to /root/kernconfs/GENERIC, and then create a
new configration named NEWCONF which include GENERIC.
               [CMD="cd /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf"];[/CMD]
               [CMD="ln -s /root/kernconfs/NEWCONF NEWCONF"];[/CMD]
               [CMD="make buildworld"];[/CMD]
               [CMD="make buildkernel KERNCONF=NEWCONF"];[/CMD]
Now here, my NEWCONF include which "GENERIC" file ? The one in the /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf or the one in the /root/kernconf?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2013)

If you make a copy of GENERIC, there's little point in including the whole thing.  But please start a new thread for new subjects.


----------

